
Farmers and Ranchers Are Completely Screwed by American Healthcare (2017) - jelliclesfarm
https://modernfarmer.com/2017/07/farmers-ranchers-completely-screwed-american-healthcare/
======
cityzen
Uh... small biz owner here, it ain’t just farmers. I know very little about
farming but I hear a lot about this:

“An agricultural subsidy (also called an agricultural incentive), is a
government incentive paid to agribusinesses, agricultural organizations and
farms to supplement their income, manage the supply of agricultural
commodities, and influence the cost and supply of such commodities.”

Curious where the small business subsidies are? How about all these
programmers that are in such high demand?

I am probably way off the mark here but I don’t have a lot of sympathy for
this. This is a problem for a lot of people these days.

~~~
wmeredith
It’s interesting that you have no sympathy because you suffer the same
problems. I would expect (and hope) for the opposite.

